# Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...



## pyro (1. Aug. 2011)

Schöööne Bilder zum gucken... ich hoffe die Teichanlage gefällt Euch.


----------



## scholzi (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...*

Hi Jürgen
Sehr schöner Teich 99% Top 1% Abzug für die Filteranlage   
Wem gehört Er?


----------



## Creature (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...*

Ich würde drauf tippen, dass diese Teichanlage einem Firmenbesitzer gehört der evtl. was mit Landschaftsgestaltung zu tun hat oder einfach ein Liebhaber solche Landschaften ist.

Im Hintergrund kann man ja ein Firmengelände sehen, was meiner Vermutung nach mit zu dem Grundstück gehört.


----------



## jolantha (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...*

Echt toll, aber für so etwas reicht mein Taschengeld leider nicht!


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...*

Guten morgen

Sehr schöne Anlage ...

Sehr schöner Teich ...

Ich denke das dies ein Park bei einer Veranstaltungshalle ist


----------



## pema (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...*

Hallo,

so unterschiedlich können die Geschmäcker sein

Für mich zu aufgräumt, zu gestylt, zu unnatürlich. Die Bepflanzung (Buchsbaumformschnitt) etc. passt für mich nicht wirklich zu einer Teichgestaltung. Eine Mischung aus französischem Gartenstil und einem naturähnlichen Teich.
Der Bachlauf mit seiner Randbepflanzung...ja, dass wäre eher mein Ding.

petra


----------



## detinijo (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...*

Moin Jürgen,

sehr schöner Teich !!
Gruß
Detlef


----------



## pyro (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...*



Digicat schrieb:


> Guten morgen
> 
> Sehr schöne Anlage ...
> 
> ...




Helmut, Du hast eine ganz gute __ Nase...


Dauphin Speed Event, Location First Class in Hersbruck bei Nürnberg. Ich bin dort sowas wie der Stammfeuerwerker und mache dort neben der Teichanlage seit Jahren Feuerwerke. Jedes mal wenn ich dort einen Auftrag habe wird erst mal ein Teichrundgang gemacht 

http://www.dauphinspeedevent.de/


----------



## danyvet (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...*

Sieht ganz hübsch aus, aber haben würd ich so einen Teich nicht wollen. Für meinen Geschmack sieht der auch zu steril aus. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der auch nur halb so spannend zu beobachten ist wie mein Teich. Außerdem fehlt hier ein Steg  Die Brücke ist zwar recht (kitschig) nett, aber dort kann man sich nicht auf den Bauch legen und ins Wasser glotzen, Ist zu hoch übern Wasser 
Nein, da hab ich lieber meinen Teich mit all seinen Fadenalgen und Glibberzeugs


----------



## pyro (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...*

Ich find die Gartenanlage und den Teich schon sehr schön und was besonderes. Es ist so wie meistens - in Natura sieht es nochmal besser aus als auf meinen Bildern. Selbst will ich das trotzdem nicht haben da sich da dort mehrere Gärtner um den Park kümmern - ich hätte da ein Zeitproblem.

Die einzige Kritik am Teich meinerseits ist das etwas mehr Pflanzen im Teich sein könnten. Insbesondere Seerosen denn da gibts nur 2 kleine Stöcke. 

Wenn ich in ein paar Jahren meinen Teich auslichten muss kann ich die Sachen bei nem Auftrag ja dort abgeben wenns noch notwendig ist.


----------



## animei (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...*

Ich kann mich nur Petra und Dany anschließen. Zu wenig "Natur". Dieses ganze in merkwürdige, unnatürliche Formen  geschnittene Zeug - grauenhaft.


----------



## Napi (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...*

Hi,

ich finde Teichanlagen mit üppiger Natur drumherum auch schöner, aber die Anlage auf den Bildern gefällt mir auch sehr gut, mit den alten Baumbeständen und den Wegen mit den kleinen Hecken passt er da sehr gut rein. Müsste man mal in echt sehen, denke dann wirkt es richtig. OK, für die Brücke gibt es Punktabzug, die würde mir aus dunklem Holz besser gefallen.
Ist bestimmt ne menge Arbeit, das alles so in Ordnung zu halten.

MfG
Mike


----------



## gartenmatz (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...*

Hallo....

Das ist eine nette Anlage wie ich finde.....chaotisch...aber nett
in Auftrag gegeben von einem der gerne zeigt was er sich leisten kann..

Allein einer dieser Schirme.. liegt je nach Durchmesser bei 4000-6000€ Kosten ohne Einbau und gefordert ist pro Schirm ein Fundament von fast 1 m³ Beton mit Abwasseranschluss, da das Regenwasser nach innen abläuft.
nettes Gimmick.

Aber etwas chaotisch vom Stilmix.
Ich hätte auf ein gemietetes Messegelände einer grösseren Galabau Firma getippt auf dem gezeigt wird was die alles machen.
So eine Art begehbarer Katalog....
als Privatanlage wäre es viel zu überladen und aufdringlich weil man gar nicht weiss wo man zuerst hingucken soll.......zum Entspannen ungeeignet..


Matz


----------



## Pammler (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...*

Erst dachte ich wer hat den sowas im Garten? Aber nach der Auflösung wo das ist kann ich das Design durchaus akzeptieren. Wenn ich zu einem Ivent gehe und mir ein Übergroßer Teddybär entgegenkommt und meinen Kindern Gummibärchen gibt freue ich mich. Zu hause habe und möchte ich sowas nicht. So ist das mit diesem Teich. In diesem Ambiente täte ich gerne mal einen Schampus trinken und mit anderen Leuten Fachsimpeln. Im Garten habe ich lieber mein Bier und meinen Naturteich mit viel Unkraut und Viechzeug.

 Tolle Anlage!


----------



## pyro (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich muss Euch mal was zeigen...*



gartenmatz schrieb:


> Hallo....
> 
> Das ist eine nette Anlage wie ich finde.....chaotisch...aber nett
> in Auftrag gegeben von einem der gerne zeigt was er sich leisten kann..
> ...




Geld spielt da dort wenn überhaupt dann eher eine kleine untergeordnete Rolle.

In der Halle befindet sich glaub ich gehört zu haben die größte private Oldtimersammlung Europas... da stehen hunderte Autos und Motorräder im Wert von zig Millionen fahrbereit herum.

Der Park mit den Schirmen, Teichanlage, Beleuchtung in der Nacht usw. war sicher nicht billig und dann erst der Unterhalt...


----------

